# Email Group _ Postfix and LDAP



## hainguyen1402 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear all,

Sorry all about my not good Enghlish,

I have built Postfix Mail Server and use LDAP to store information and authentication,
My question is: can I add a email group into an email group, like:
GroupA has members: test1@abc.com, test2@abc.com
GroupB has members: test3@abc.com, test4@abc.com

I want to add GroupB is a member of GroupA as well, and how can I use LDAP server to configure it.

Thank in advance!


----------

